# My new favorite turkey & cheese sandwich



## Sprout (May 22, 2011)

I picked up some Bergenost at Costco the other day (the label describes it as a "buttery triple cream Norwegian style cheese). This afternoon I made a simple, but delicious sandwich with it. It was simply whole wheat bread, turkey breast (Hillshire Farms, but would be even better with better turkey), sliced grape tomatoes (the sweetness was what made them perfect) and Bergenost. I melted the bergenost with the torch until it was slightly browned. In addition to the creamy, slightly toasted flavor that the melted cheese brought, it held the tiny tomato slices in place . I put a little mayo on the bread and enjoyed every bite.


----------



## babetoo (May 22, 2011)

sounds good to me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 23, 2011)

No Bergenost available in SSM.  I'm thinking a good Butterkase would work though.  Whatadya think?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (May 23, 2011)

torch melted cheese over tomatoes and turkey sounds really good, and i love the functional thinking of how the cheese holds the slippery little buggers in place.

may i have one with onion, please?


----------



## justplainbill (May 23, 2011)

The brie and turkey sandwiches at Au Bon Pain used to be quite tasty.


----------



## medtran49 (May 23, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> No Bergenost available in SSM. I'm thinking a good *Butterkase* would work though. Whatadya think?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
I was going to bring that up and then realized she was talking about a triple cream, which means it's really, really soft and kind of spreadable. Regardless though, I love Butterkase, it's makes an awesome ham and cheese panini.


----------



## Sprout (May 23, 2011)

buckytom said:


> torch melted cheese over tomatoes and turkey sounds really good, and i love the functional thinking of how the cheese holds the slippery little buggers in place.
> 
> may i have one with onion, please?



I'm not sure how well it would hold up in the mail. I can pretend to send you one and you can pretend to eat it...   Or if you have a Costco nearby you may be able to pick some Bergenost up and try it yourself! 


Dad, I'm not too familiar with Butterkase, so I couldn't tell you, but you should try it, so you can tell me how it is.

Bill, was there anything on the sandwich besides turkey and brie? sounds like a good combo to me!


----------



## justplainbill (May 23, 2011)

Not to my recollection, Sprout.  The double cream brie helped compensate for the dryness of the turkey without having to resort to the use of mayonnaise.


----------



## bakechef (May 23, 2011)

I bought some Bergenost at BJ's last year and it was so good!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 24, 2011)

If you're in the states, you can order Bergenost from Yancey's:

Yancey's Fancy

What makes it "unique" is it has a slightly sour taste (it pairs well with lingonberries....). It is classed as a semi-soft cheese. I imagine if they do mail order, they know how to ship their cheeses.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 24, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> If you're in the states, you can order Bergenost from Yancey's:
> 
> Yancey's Fancy
> 
> What makes it "unique" is it has a slightly sour taste (it pairs well with lingonberries....). It is classed as a semi-soft cheese. I imagine if they do mail order, they know how to ship their cheeses.



When I was in Maryland last year, that's exactly what we purchased, Yancy's Fancy Bergenost cheese.  I'd never had it before, and so picked some up for Sprout and me to try.  We fell in love with it at first bite.  Thanks for letting me know that I can order it.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (May 24, 2011)

You're welcome. I can't order it to have it shipped to Canada, but next time I go to MN...I'm thinking it might be similar to Oka...


----------

